# Loughehoe Guy Pro's and Con's



## BING-BANG (25 April 2013)

Considering using this stallion, any opinions about him would be very much appreciated, good or bad. My plan is to use him on an Irish draught mare as a first cross to a Thoroughbred.


----------



## Maesfen (25 April 2013)

I can only speak about a mare I've had by him; she was out of a Premier half bred mare and was a really nice sort, very active, good mover with lovely temperament.  I put a full ID on her and the resulting filly is amazing; Simsar on here has the mare ATM, he's very pleased with her.  
If you ask Gadetra on here, I think they wanted to use him last year and was very impressed with him.  I haven't seen the report but apparently he is one of the highest placed TBs in the Irish stallion list so he wouldn't be there for nothing.


----------



## Simsar (26 April 2013)

Echo Maesfen, as she says we have her mare by him and all I can say is WOW, stunning mare, beautiful mover, great temp, throws cracking foals (next one due any day now) couldn't ask for more in a mare.


----------



## gadetra (26 April 2013)

Yep I was very impressed with him in the flesh. he is an elegant type with good bone and a nice walk, moves through well  in the trot too. I didn't see him canter. 
He is in the top 20 in the ISH studbook on the rankings index. I think he is 120 something? But very high up. I'll check it when I get home. The stock I have seen have that longlined 'eventer' look as opposed to the more compact showhunter type. Sports models!
He is proving himself well too. Seán is a lovely guy, will really help you out.
Good luck!


----------



## BING-BANG (26 April 2013)

I really like Loughehoe Guy, if i was to use him I would have my fingers crossed for a filly. The mare is a real nice draught, fantastic movement and a great jump. I really think they would compliment each other. I just would have expected to see a lot of his progeny competing in eventing! I think having a filly out of this mare by him, then down the line crossing to a super eventing sire will be super!


----------



## stoneybroke (27 April 2013)

Just make sure it's on a mare with a bucketload of limb. Having watched many, many go thru Goresbridge they r nice and loose and athletic but sometimes a bit long and light thro lower limb. Good on an ID type.


----------



## Simsar (27 April 2013)

Agree with the above post, as that is our mares only real fault, but Maesfen used a nice ID stallion on her and the resulting filly had good bone whilst retaining the movement and athleticism,  and we have done the same on her for this year.


----------



## BING-BANG (1 May 2013)

Went and had a look at Loughehoe. What a lovely natured stallion. He looked great and I got a quick look at his trot and was impressed. Hard to think this gent is 21! The filly I'm sending to Loughehoe is light of bone for a draught, she has 20 or 21 inches. The filly has recently got approved as a RID she got very high marks for her movement and athleticism and a bronze for her great jump, she is also quite bloody for a draught. I see great potential in this cross. Thanks for the comments I'll keep in touch to the result.


----------



## TeamChaser (1 May 2013)

Have to confess, I know nothing about breeding but do have a horse by Loughehoe Guy (dam sire Errigal Flight)!

Lovely laid back nature and very sweet. Really natural jumper and really enthusiastic. Does need sympathetic handling though and that may only be because he was pushed a bit too hard as a youngster - just a bit sensitive and insecure sometimes  Of course that may be from the dam side or completely down to "nurture" rather than "nature" 

Pics - in case of interest to you


----------



## BING-BANG (1 May 2013)

thanks so much for the pictures!


----------



## TeamChaser (1 May 2013)

No problem! Sorry they're huge - no idea how to re size them on here


----------



## Simsar (1 May 2013)

TeamChaser similar breeding to the above mare who is out of a Laughtons flight mare, looks a nice sort!


----------



## TeamChaser (1 May 2013)

Thank you Simsar - love him to bits, he's a star! Other horse is rather "hot", sharp and silly TB so lovely to now have something that's pretty uncomplicated and honest!


----------



## Maesfen (1 May 2013)

Great pics - just the right size too!  He looks a lovely honest type who enjoys anything.

OP, so glad the visit went well and he pleased you, sounds a lovely character, I didn't realise he was so old.  Are there any photo's of him about in a stud card or anything, I can't seem to find any anywhere?


----------



## gadetra (2 May 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Great pics - just the right size too!  He looks a lovely honest type who enjoys anything.

OP, so glad the visit went well and he pleased you, sounds a lovely character, I didn't realise he was so old.  Are there any photo's of him about in a stud card or anything, I can't seem to find any anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Maesfen the only pics I have ever seen of LG are here:
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=loughehoe+guy&sex=&color=&dog_breed=any&birthyear=&birthland=

They're the same one as in the studbook. I never thought to bring a camera down with me when I met him doh!

Oh and TeamChaser, you gelding has the look of Errigal Flight in him. There's no mistaking his ancestry! Lovely looking fella


----------



## TeamChaser (2 May 2013)

Thank you both! That's interesting gadetra - will have to see if I can find some pics of him


----------



## Maesfen (3 May 2013)

Thanks G, I never thought to look there for some reason!


----------



## JoClark (8 May 2013)

I have a 7 year old gelding by Loughehoe Guy, he is a fantastic boy, brilliant temperament.  Fantastic jumper, will not refuse a jump, very clever, always tries hard however does like to make you work, can be quite stubborn.

I got him 18 months ago and his training wasnt great so we have been working on it, his dressage is really coming on, he still likes to rush jumps so we are working on this and his cross country is great.  He has not put a foot wrong since I bought him, wouldn't change him for the world.


----------



## Joanna Kunc (13 March 2015)

Can anybody tell me where is this stallion standing at the moment? Some contact details? Thanks


----------



## Joanna Kunc (13 March 2015)

Thats great, thank you. Very interested in him, think he would suit my mare fine. I have another mare by him and like her a lot.


----------



## QueenDee_ (1 April 2015)

I know this is an old thread but just seen it come up again and it's always lovely to hear about your horse's relatives. I have a lovely Loughehoe Guy filly, out of an ID mare. 3 this year and an absolute sweetheart, she was a bit of an impulse buy from Ireland! Can't wait for next year to start working her.

Just a question for those of you with Loughehoe youngstock out of ID mares- at what age did they reach their mature height?


----------



## Maesfen (1 April 2015)

Freda was seven when I had her; by Guy out of a Premium ID mare.  She matured finally the next year so you have a way to go yet if she was typical of his youngsters!


----------



## Dusty85 (15 May 2015)

I have just bough a Loughehoe Guy gelding who must have been bred at the watervalley stud as his dam was watervalley Bally diamond (Colin diamond). 

He seems a very kind and label headed type but i can't wait to get him home and get to know him properly


----------



## PorkChop (15 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I have just bough a Loughehoe Guy gelding who must have been bred at the watervalley stud as his dam was watervalley Bally diamond (Colin diamond). 

He seems a very kind and label headed type but i can't wait to get him home and get to know him properly
		
Click to expand...

Whoop, whoop  congratulations - have been following your horse shopping posts


----------



## Dusty85 (15 May 2015)

I got back late last night from Ireland so was going to do an update tonight with a couple of pics!


----------



## PorkChop (15 May 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			I got back late last night from Ireland so was going to do an update tonight with a couple of pics!
		
Click to expand...

Fab - looking forward to it


----------



## Dusty85 (15 May 2015)

Posted  Apologies- Its a long one!


----------

